# TiVO Edge OTA anyone?



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm not a cord cutter I'm a never corded. Anyone else have a Edge OTA on order?


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm considering getting one, I had a TiVo Bolt a couple years ago with my cable service, and I loved it, but I've been using an HDHomeRun with Plex and Channels DVR for the past couple of years for OTA TV, after cutting the cord, but I haven't been completely satisfied with either solution, and truthfully, just miss the TiVo, so I'm thinking of coming back. I may take them up on the 30 day money back guarantee, and give it a try again with the new Edge.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jwort93 said:


> I'm considering getting one, I had a TiVo Bolt a couple years ago with my cable service, and I loved it, but I've been using an HDHomeRun with Plex and Channels DVR for the past couple of years for OTA TV, after cutting the cord, but I haven't been completely satisfied with either solution, and truthfully, just miss the TiVo, so I'm thinking of coming back. I may take them up on the 30 day money back guarantee, and give it a try again with the new Edge.


A value in waiting until November, to see what any November holiday sales might bring (TiVo has had specials for the holiday season, the past few years)?


----------



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

I am currently using a Roamio OTA and wanted a second machine so I went with the Edge. I also purchased a Mini and I am waiting for the release of the Wireless adapter for it. I really liked the Roamio and have to replace a damaged DVD-Ram recorder.


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm seriously considering one if I can opt out of pre-roll ads.

I just re-enrolled in Sling TV for the Fall and now some channels wont let you fast forward even if you record using their cloud DVR service! 

And people wonder why I'm a lifetime Sirius satellite user...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

JackMcC said:


> I'm seriously considering one if I can opt out of pre-roll ads.


I asked in chat if I purchased Edge with lifetime if I could remove the pre roll ads.
The rep said you can skip past them by pushing buttons so then I said what if want to not have them at all like I have on my Bolt.
Rep then said just call and they can remove them.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

KevTech said:


> I asked in chat if I purchased Edge with lifetime if I could remove the pre roll ads.
> The rep said you can skip past them by pushing buttons so then I said what if want to not have them at all like I have on my Bolt.
> Rep then said just call and they can remove them.


I wonder how long they will keep doing that. There has to be a point in time where they will not do it anymore since it would probably piss off the advertisers who pay Tivo?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

KevTech said:


> I asked in chat if I purchased Edge with lifetime if I could remove the pre roll ads.
> The rep said you can skip past them by pushing buttons so then I said what if want to not have them at all like I have on my Bolt.
> Rep then said just call and they can remove them.


I hope this winds up being true!

craigr


----------



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

Edge OTA ordered Friday 10/3/2019 received 10/9/2019. First impressions are good. The setup was actually faster than on my Roamio. I like the smaller footprint of the Edge and the smaller indicator lights.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mike Campbell said:


> Edge OTA ordered Friday 10/3/2019 received 10/9/2019. First impressions are good. The setup was actually faster than on my Roamio. I like the smaller footprint of the Edge and the smaller indicator lights.


Can the LEDs be turned off?


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I called today because I have a Bolt VOX that I pay for service on that expires November 1st and another "Summer sale" Bolt on lifetime. I canceled the service on the Bolt VOX. I took the opportunity to see if I could get some type of a deal on an EDGE but no dice. They said look for promotions via e-mail maybe around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

I saw a setting for lights but didn't explore it. The wife was having a problem seeing them until I pointed them out. They are pretty tiny and located in the upper right hand corner of the unit.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a DLNA app, or support for DLNA in any form?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mike Campbell said:


> Edge OTA ordered Friday 10/3/2019 received 10/9/2019. First impressions are good. The setup was actually faster than on my Roamio. I like the smaller footprint of the Edge and the smaller indicator lights.


 So the Edge is even smaller than the Bolt? I had no idea it was that small.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> So the Edge is even smaller than the Bolt? I had no idea it was that small.


It is smaller, but if you saw them side-by-side you'd probably say they are *about* the same size.


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

Mike Campbell said:


> Edge OTA ordered Friday 10/3/2019 received 10/9/2019. First impressions are good. The setup was actually faster than on my Roamio. I like the smaller footprint of the Edge and the smaller indicator lights.


Nice. Can you stack other A/V items on top of it like a blu-ray player or does it interfere with cooling?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JxxAxxY (Oct 19, 2018)

On top probably wouldn't be a problem. Again it is a smaller footprint so stacking might be iffy. The first thing I did notice about the edge is how much cooler it seems to run. The bolt if you would grab where the cable connection is. It would be somewhat hot to the touch. With the edge so far it is lukewarm and I have it sitting on a table runner for testing. So airflow isn't optimal currently either. I know there is either an inlet our outlet on the bottom of the unit.


----------



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

jwort93 said:


> I'm considering getting one, I had a TiVo Bolt a couple years ago with my cable service, and I loved it, but I've been using an HDHomeRun with Plex and Channels DVR for the past couple of years for OTA TV, after cutting the cord, but I haven't been completely satisfied with either solution, and truthfully, just miss the TiVo, so I'm thinking of coming back. I may take them up on the 30 day money back guarantee, and give it a try again with the new Edge.


I have plex subscription using with NAS and was wondering about pluses and minuses of Plex tv with HDHomeRun? I am considering that as an option and dropping Tivo and Comcast. Thanks for your time


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI...


philslc said:


> Got the Edge OTA installed and noticed it did not find all the channels that are available on my Bolt. Checking antenna signal strength shows Edge only about half what the Bolt shows. Both units are connected to the same outdoor Yagi antenna.
> Looks like my new Edge is going back.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

KevTech said:


> I asked in chat if I purchased Edge with lifetime if I could remove the pre roll ads.
> The rep said you can skip past them by pushing buttons so then I said what if want to not have them at all like I have on my Bolt.
> Rep then said just call and they can remove them.


This is good news! I might consider an Edge. Can Edge use TE3 or are you stuck with TE4?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Sparky1234 said:


> Can Edge use TE3 or are you stuck with TE4?


No TE3 for Edge. Sorry.


----------



## JonBoy49 (Jan 25, 2016)

I cut the cord a couple of years back and currently use a Tivo Bolt. Does anyone know if the tuner on the Edge has the same problems as the one on the Bolt. Can't recall the technical term but it had to do with "edge signals" or something I think. The problem results in perfectly strong signals suddenly breaking up. The tuner on my Sony TV deals with it with no problem - only the Bolt has issues. If the Edge's tuner fixes this I might upgrade but ...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

snerd said:


> No TE3 for Edge. Sorry.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

My Bolt had problems with the cell LTE signals decreasing signal strength on some channels and not on others, but my Roamio OTA did not. I used a channel master LTE filter and now both my Bolt and Roamio OTA show about the same for signal strength and act very similar on signals that break up or are too weak.


----------

